# SSOTM Voting September 2016



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*September 2016 SSOTM*​
*Your choices are...*

"Curved laminated ergo" by kubys1210.81%"Gaea" by Quercusuber21.80%"Bacote Oldschool" by Chaneke_Josh3935.14%"Quimera" by Quercusuber98.11%"BarkyCat" by Barky Bow4136.94%" Little Mallee II " by Sharker87.21%


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Listed in order of Nomination. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/55665-ssotm-nominations-september-2016/

"Curved laminated ergo" by kubys








"Gaea" by Quercusuber








"Bacote Oldschool" by Chaneke_Josh








"Quimera" by Quercusuber








"BarkyCat" by Barky Bow








" Little Mallee II " by Sharker


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My post is late. I will leave the voting open until Sunday of next week.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Would like to thank you for still volunteering to do this.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Voted... thanks


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I too want to thank you BF. This is no small chore month after month - doubt that I could keep up with it. You have the gratitude of many.*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tough decision, but I made a choice and voted for it.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I love them all.. but the one was just outstanding.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I always enjoy admiring the creativeness and effort put in to all the master pieces displayed . Indisputable nominations . Nice work guys !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like them all, this was a tough but fun decision. Congrats to all


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

There was a complaint about the topic thumbnail, so I have changed it to the Vote icon.


----------



## Dr Teeth (Sep 25, 2016)

Very interesting topic.

I like it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We have 35% more votes in this month's comp than last months. Nice!


----------

